# Pacific Strings Dorico Templates???



## Jett Hitt (Dec 29, 2022)

Has anyone done a Dorico template for Pacific Strings? Given that everything is a separate patch without keyswitches, it looks like it would be rather complicated to do. I suppose the simple way to go about it would just be to do separate staves for every articulation, but wow that's a lot of staves for a string section. I keep thinking that Dorico will release some tutorial videos for making these things, but it just doesn't seem to happen. My understanding is that controller lanes are coming in the next Musescore update, so maybe it is just best to wait for that.


----------



## wcreed51 (Dec 29, 2022)

Is it a Kontakt library? Can't you just use chanel change instead of keyswitch?


----------



## Jett Hitt (Dec 29, 2022)

wcreed51 said:


> Is it a Kontakt library? Can't you just use chanel change instead of keyswitch?


That’s probably an option, but I haven’t found any documentation explaining how to do it, just like every other facet of expression maps.😡


----------



## ssnowe (Dec 29, 2022)

Would this help:








Dorico Template for Performance Samples Pacific Strings - But How?


The release of Performance Samples Pacific Strings by Japer Blunk is all the rage on vi-control and it really does sounds great. Unfortunately it doesn’t use key-switching so you need separate tracks for each articulation (other libraries such as Nashville Strings are like this too). So it got...




forums.steinberg.net


----------



## ennbr (Dec 29, 2022)

The simplest way is to load each articulation using a different midi port in Kontakt then create an expression map using the midi port to switch articulations

I've attached an example of one I put together for Musio Violin 1

I don't have Pacific or I would have done a template


----------



## Jett Hitt (Dec 29, 2022)

ssnowe said:


> Would this help:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I saw that earlier today. Note that Daniel didn't address his suggestion about helpful videos.


----------



## Jett Hitt (Dec 29, 2022)

ennbr said:


> The simplest way is to load each articulation using a different midi port in Kontakt then create an expression map using the midi port to switch articulations
> 
> I've attached an example of one I put together for Musio Violin 1
> 
> I don't have Pacific or I would have done a template


Thank you! I will play with this and see what I can make of it!!!


----------

